# Buscar un código entre una cadena de texto y traer el precio del producto de otra columna



## FerM (Apr 20, 2010)

Hola,

Necesito buscar códigos (ej. 02680) en una celda con mas texto (ej,>FTE FAVENA 10.4 NG 02680.020) y traer el valor de otra columna en esa misma fila (ej. precio $1,234.93), el problema es que en la celdas en la que tengo que buscarlo a veces viene el código al final del texto, a veces en medio, a veces incompleto.

El hecho de que el código viene entre mas texto, impide que se pueda ordenar la columna.

hice un HALLAR en toda la columna con wildcards (*02680*) para encontrar el código entre el texto.

Se me ocurre que necesito un INDICE Y COINCIDIR para que una vez que encontré el codigo pueda traer el dato del precio que esta en otra columna en esa misma fila, pero no se como introducir la funcion HALLAR en INDICE Y COINCIDIR o si necesito añadir otra formula


----------



## FerM (Apr 20, 2010)

mvptomlinson resolvió mi duda

http://www.mrexcel.com/forum/showthread.php?t=462889

utilizar la wildcard en la formula COINCIDIR..

=INDICE(L1:L100,COINCIDIR("*"&A4&"*",P1:P100,0))

busca el valor A4: 02680 en la columna P y regresa el valor de la columna L


----------



## Greg Truby (Apr 27, 2010)

Gracias, FerM, por haber puesto un vínculo aquí a la solución provisto por Tomlinson.  Muy amable por su parte.

Atentamente,


----------

